# JavaCode Dokumentieren



## PollerJava (14. Dez 2007)

Hallo,

ich möchte meinen Java- Code ordentlich dokumentieren,
Meine Frage wäre, ob es in einer Dokumentation möglich ist bzw. ob es einen Tag gibt, wenn man diesen klickt, dass man dann zu der Methode kommt, von welcher die dokumentierte Methode aufgerufen wird,

lg


----------



## The_S (14. Dez 2007)

hä?


----------



## function (14. Dez 2007)

Ok ich hab die frage jetzt auch 3mal gelesen und meines erachtens nach ist das was du suchst JavaDoc, damit erstellst du für dein JavaProgramm eine Dokumentation, genau wie die Java "standard" API... Irgendwelche Tags um in Programmen rum zuspringen gibt es nicht sind ja auch unnütz


----------



## Verjigorm (14. Dez 2007)

aua Standard mit t ......


----------



## Der Müde Joe (14. Dez 2007)

http://java.sun.com/j2se/javadoc/writingdoccomments/

so?

>>dass man dann zu der Methode kommt, von welcher die dokumentierte Methode aufgerufen wird, 

tilt?

schön nach Java stanard dokumentieren und ne anständige IDE benutzten, dann klapts auch mit dem ...(Doku)
zB Eclipse öffnet die Doku automatisch, wenn normal Dokumentiert


----------



## ARadauer (14. Dez 2007)

/**
 go go go!
*/


----------



## function (14. Dez 2007)

Verjigorm hat gesagt.:
			
		

> aua Standard mit t ......


ja, tut mir leid, für nen studenten ist es noch sehr früh morgens... aber ist schon verbessert


----------



## Verjigorm (14. Dez 2007)

Bin auch Student und arbeite schon über 2h


----------



## The_S (14. Dez 2007)

in der Tat ... Studenten stehen doch in der Regel nicht vor 18 Uhr auf  :lol:


----------



## Guest (14. Dez 2007)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> in der Tat ... Studenten stehen doch in der Regel nicht vor 18 Uhr auf  :lol:


Nicht vor 20 Uhr. Ich geh jetzt mal wieder ins Bett =)


----------



## tuxedo (14. Dez 2007)

@Poller ...

Also mal im ernst. Wenn man betrachtet was du bis jetzt mit Java so fabrizert hast (wer im Forum mitliest weiß das einfach ;-) ), sollte man annehmen dass du schonmal was von JavaDoc gehört hast ...

So eine Frage wie die da oben katapultiert dich ein ganzes Stück zurück in Richtung Noob ;-)


----------

